# Henna Cones?



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

A friend of mine got some Henna art done on her arm at a local theme park a couple weeks ago. It struck me today that the applicators they used looked very similar to the dart cones that they use in Japan, just with a larger diameter. Anyway, I bet if you could find a place to buy them, they would make very easy and quick semi premade dart cones.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is what I am talking about:
http://www.mehandi.com/shop/cones/index.html


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like they are made of mylar sheets.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Good find!


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

hmm very nice .50 a piece may be a little pricy though. I wonder if they would do a large order discount.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Actually, it looks like they are made from 1.2 mil Floraphane:
FSS Floraphane


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

The video made it look easy. Will try their way tonight I hope.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like they also sell a .20 mil version of Floraphane, but it looks to be only in Bulk:
http://www.fss.com/packaging-(500000)/floraphane-wrap-(505000)/floraphane-rolls-(505010)/20-inch-bulk-floraphane-clear-roll-(30002989)/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Wait, here is a 3mil:
http://www.fss.com/packaging-(500000)/floraphane-wrap-(505000)/floraphane-sheets-(505015)/7-inch-by-15-inch-clear-single-rosewrap-(30002997)/


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

25 TO 50 SHEETS, http://store.hennacaravan.com/tools-and-supplies/applicators/precut-floraphane.html $5, but you gotta roll them yourself.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Wonder if the Mylar or Floraphane is better...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 5, 2013)

That looks like it would work well.


----------

